# Anadrol killing my appetite!



## Pitbull44 (Jul 26, 2011)

So this is my second week on a deca/test/anadrol stack I am pretty sure that the Anadrol is the thing that is killing my appetite because the other compounds never killed it before. Has this happened to anyone before?? I had to buy a gainer just to get in some extra cals.


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

Fairly common side effect of Anadrol.  There are other drugs that stimulate appetite if you are unable to eat through it.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> Fairly common side effect of Anadrol.  There are other drugs that stimulate appetite if you are unable to eat through it.


 
Are you referring to some reefer?? Because I plan on picking some up just to get the munchies going.


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Are you referring to some reefer?? Because I plan on picking some up just to get the munchies going.


 
I was actually thinking of other anabolics.  Many like EQ for the appetite benefit, just to name one.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Are you referring to some reefer?? Because I plan on picking some up just to get the munchies going.






LOL

Ghrp-6 Could help you use it 3x a day!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 26, 2011)

i had to put eq in my cycle because i hear it helps with eating


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

Your liver might be taxed... what's your dosage?


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 26, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Your liver might be taxed... what's your dosage?



Started at 50mgs for the first two weeks. Yesterday I bumped it up to 75mg for this week. Was thinking of bumping it up to 100mg for the final week, but might stay because of the lack of appetite. Thanks OSL for the advice!! You always come through bro. Thanks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey pittbull how you liking the test/deca/anadrol stack i am wanting to run that but i am a big guy and am scared of putting to much bloat/fat on with that cycle.i have ran test deca cycle way back before ai and got huge to huge bloated mess.but wonder how it would work now that i know and run ai while on cycle?


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Started at 50mgs for the first two weeks. Yesterday I bumped it up to 75mg for this week. Was thinking of bumping it up to 100mg for the final week, but might stay because of the lack of appetite. Thanks OSL for the advice!! You always come through bro. Thanks



how many pounds have you put on so far? was looking to run the same cycle next month


----------



## BigBird (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure why Anadrol quality/dosing seems to have taken a nosedive these days but back in the day (@mid 90s) all we needed was one (1) tab ED of 50mg Syntex Anadrol and Wow!  Yes, some guys appetite went down (mine happened to have gone up) but with the gains from 50mg ED the thought of bumping up to 51 mg ED - let alone 75 or 100 - would've never entered our minds.  

We were gaining nearly 1 lb per day and 25 lbs in 4 weeks.  Just my opinion that today's Anadrol has got to be underdosed OR Syntex just happen to add some other ingredient to theirs.  But appetite fluctuations were definately present in many users.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out this sup called "Black Hole".  It's supposed to stimulate your appetite.  I've tried it and it does leave you with a cotton mouth like feeling, and in turn it somewhat opens your appetite.  Some call it bull shit, other swear by it in order to push down those extra needed calories.

Good clean hydro works wonders as well.  Fast acting EQ (no ester) and GHRP-6 as mentioned above all help.  The no ester EQ sometimes bothers some guys with flu like symptoms, I have not had that problem.



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is pitbulls cycle if anyone is wondering.

*The Cycle
*1-14Test C 600mg/WK
1-12 Deca 400mg/WK
1-4 Anadrol 100mg/ED
  1-4 Test Suspension 50 mg ED 2 hours before workout 
9-15 Dbol 40mg/ED
1-15 Aromasin 12.5 mg/ EOD
1-12 Cabergoline .5mg/Twice Weekly

*PCT*
*16* 100mg Clomid ED & 25mg Aromasin/ED
*17* 100mg Clomid ED & 25mg Aromasin/ED
*18* 75mg Clomid ED & 12.5mg Aromasin/ED
*19 *50mg Clomid ED          & 12.5mg Aromasin/EOD


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Not sure why Anadrol quality/dosing seems to have taken a nosedive these days but back in the day (@mid 90s) all we needed was one (1) tab ED of 50mg Syntex Anadrol and Wow!  Yes, some guys appetite went down (mine happened to have gone up) but with the gains from 50mg ED the thought of bumping up to 51 mg ED - let alone 75 or 100 - would've never entered our minds.
> 
> We were gaining nearly 1 lb per day and 25 lbs in 4 weeks.  Just my opinion that today's Anadrol has got to be underdosed OR Syntex just happen to add some other ingredient to theirs.  But appetite fluctuations were definately present in many users.




No shit!  I remember when I would take 50mg/day for the first week then switch to 25mg/day for the next 3 weeks and still put on 20-25# and get strong as f*ck.

Modern day Anadrol including GP's is all but garbage.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok now i confussed i was going to run 50mg a[of anadrol a day now i see where runnin it 100mg a day.i will be going with europharm ugl brand from z more than likely.and what is the shortest you can run deca is 10 weeks long enough or do i need to push it to 12.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> No shit! I remember when I would take 50mg/day for the first week then switch to 25mg/day for the next 3 weeks and still put on 20-25# and get strong as f*ck.
> 
> Modern day Anadrol including GP's is all but garbage.


 
Yup - and this is why I absolutely refuse to order Anadrol anymore whatsoever.  The best 50mg Drol these days probably has 25mg of Drol in it IF you're lucky.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Here is pitbulls cycle if anyone is wondering.
> 
> *The Cycle*
> 1-14Test C 600mg/WK
> ...


 
Pffft - that cycle is child's play - my grandmother runs cycles like that.  

j/k - that's a serious kickass cycle for sure.  Certainly not for the faint of heart lol.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 27, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ok now i confussed i was going to run 50mg a[of anadrol a day now i see where runnin it 100mg a day.i will be going with europharm ugl brand from z more than likely.and what is the shortest you can run deca is 10 weeks long enough or do i need to push it to 12.



*I personally havent tried Z's Anadrol, But I know a few who have run both Z pharma, and Euro with great success. I have some on the way and plan on adding it in soon, so Will let you know, But so far everything has been working very well.*



BigBird said:


> Pffft - that cycle is child's play - my grandmother runs cycles like that.
> 
> j/k - that's a serious kickass cycle for sure.  Certainly not for the faint of heart lol.



*Lol I was like WTF!! haha that's one swole grandmother! *


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yup - and this is why I absolutely refuse to order Anadrol anymore whatsoever.  The best 50mg Drol these days probably has 25mg of Drol in it IF you're lucky.




Just think, an entire generation has no clue how good Anadrol used to be.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *I personally havent tried Z's Anadrol, But I know a few who have run both Z pharma, and Euro with great success. I have some on the way and plan on adding it in soon, so Will let you know, But so far everything has been working very well.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol I was like WTF!! haha that's one swole grandmother! *


 
thanks man, I'd definately love to hear about Z's Drol.  Drop me a PM when you evaluate quality.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> thanks man, I'd definately love to hear about Z's Drol.  Drop me a PM when you evaluate quality.



Will Do Brother!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Here is pitbulls cycle if anyone is wondering.
> 
> *The Cycle*
> 1-14Test C 600mg/WK
> ...


 

Couple of questions:

-10 weeks of orals in a 15 week cycle?  Is that correct?
-Why not run the caber out another week or two at a lower dose?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 27, 2011)

CT said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> -10 weeks of orals in a 15 week cycle? Is that correct?
> -Why not run the caber out another week or two at a lower dose?


 
The orals aren't being stacked and they're not being ran continously. I would think a 4 week break from orals mid-cycle should be sufficient for a normal healthy liver to recover. This is assuming he will be running adequate liver support throughout.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im running GHRP-6 3 times per day 166mcg per dose and it has significantly increased my appetite.  I would give that a try its pretty cheap


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 27, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey pittbull how you liking the test/deca/anadrol stack i am wanting to run that but i am a big guy and am scared of putting to much bloat/fat on with that cycle.i have ran test deca cycle way back before ai and got huge to huge bloated mess.but wonder how it would work now that i know and run ai while on cycle?



I am fucking loving it man! I weigh myself every Monday morning after I wake up and go the bathroom,so far im up 8lbs from last Monday. I am not bloated at all bro. This is the first time I've used Aromasin and Caber and will def use them in the future. My diet tho is pretty clean so that is helping also keep that bloat away.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 27, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ok now i confussed i was going to run 50mg a[of anadrol a day now i see where runnin it 100mg a day.i will be going with europharm ugl brand from z more than likely.and what is the shortest you can run deca is 10 weeks long enough or do i need to push it to 12.




These Abombs unfortunately are not from Z. They are DP. I am liking them tho. Next time I will try Z's Abombs


----------



## bishop22 (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *I personally havent tried Z's Anadrol, But I know a few who have run both Z pharma, and Euro with great success. I have some on the way and plan on adding it in soon, so Will let you know, But so far everything has been working very well.*


 
I ordered some of Z's Drol.. iv had great success with all his other products.

I can't wait to try out his drol/var tabs.. i know his test/deca/eq are amazing though!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 28, 2011)

BigBird said:


> The orals aren't being stacked and they're not being ran continously. I would think a 4 week break from orals mid-cycle should be sufficient for a normal healthy liver to recover. This is assuming he will be running adequate liver support throughout.


 

I'm not too sure about that one bro, seems like way too much.  I wouldn't even run 20mg's of accutane with a 17aa or tren, just too much strain on the liver.  And that's with an overkill of liver detox support.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 28, 2011)

CT said:


> I'm not too sure about that one bro, seems like way too much. I wouldn't even run 20mg's of accutane with a 17aa or tren, just too much strain on the liver. And that's with an overkill of liver detox support.


 
That brings up an interesting point.  That is, does liver get strained more by Accutane than by 17a/a aas?  Not sure if there are any studies showing this comparison side by side but certainly liver effects would have been noted during studies on either one before becoming medically approved.  Somebody once told me Accutane is a lot harsher on liver than oral roids but that could just be urban legend for all we know.


----------



## GMO (Jul 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Ghrp-6 Could help you use it 3x a day!


 
^^^This


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Im running GHRP-6 3 times per day 166mcg per dose and it has significantly increased my appetite.  I would give that a try its pretty cheap



x2.  And sub-q injections are nothing.  You'll also have the increased benefit of deeper sleep and better recovery/muscle gain/fat loss.  win win win win lol

And you already have the caber in case prolactin is raised from it.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> x2.  And sub-q injections are nothing.  You'll also have the increased benefit of deeper sleep and better recovery/muscle gain/fat loss.  win win win win lol
> 
> And you already have the caber in case prolactin is raised from it.


GHRP-6 is generally known to not raise prolactin like GHRP-2 is,  unless your using it at very high doses (over 500mcg per day).  BUT like BigBlackGuy said I would keep the caber on hand just in case.  Also most reviews of GHRP-6 online say that the saturation dose is 100mcg but I found that the hunger inducing effects are greater the higher I dose.  I add 3ml of BAC water to a 5mg vial of GHRP-6 and pull to the 1st tick mark on the slin pin.  This gives me 166mcg per shot


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> GHRP-6 is generally known to not raise prolactin like GHRP-2 is,  unless your using it at very high doses (over 500mcg per day).  BUT like BigBlackGuy said I would keep the caber on hand just in case.  Also most reviews of GHRP-6 online say that the saturation dose is 100mcg but I found that the hunger inducing effects are greater the higher I dose.  I add 3ml of BAC water to a 5mg vial of GHRP-6 and pull to the 1st tick mark on the slin pin.  This gives me 166mcg per shot




^^ good info, Thank you


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> ^^ good info, Thank you


no problem man


----------

